# kanamak



## Palestinian

Hi, I know that the verb to bleed is expressed as Kanamak in Turkish. And that the word Kanat means a wing or a flipper, but what puzzled me is this verse of a turkish song:

Bu yarayî kanatmayîn

I realize that Kanatmayîn means don't make bleed but where did the t come from


----------



## Black4blue

"-t, -r and -dir" suffixes make the verb causative.

kanamak - bleed
kanatmak - make (something) bleed

içmek - drink
içirmek - make (someone) drink

yapmak - do
yaptırmak - make (s.o or s.t) do


----------



## Black4blue

There are also some exceptions.
In Turkish we don't say "geldirmek" and "gittirmek"

gelmek (come) ==> geldirmek ==> getirmek (bring)
gitmek (go) ==> gittirmek ==> götürmek (take)


----------



## nilsbengtsson

Black4blue said:


> "-t, -r and -dir" suffixes make the verb causative.
> 
> kanamak - bleed
> kanatmak - make (something) bleed
> 
> içmek - drink
> içirmek - make (someone) drink
> 
> yapmak - do
> yaptırmak - make (s.o or s.t) do



How do you know which one to use? Is it regular, or do you have to learn it separately for each verb?


----------



## Black4blue

I guess you have to learn it seperately. Cause I don't know if it has a rule or regularity.


----------



## macrotis

Online Turkish Language sites don't give any rule. I went through many of the 8100 verbs listed here up to letter M but I don't think it's a 20 minutes' work.

*Black4blue*'s explanation needs some clarification. Those suffixes don't always make a verb causative; they generally make an intransitive verb transitive and a transitive one causative. Examples:

_ölmek (intr)_: to die --> (_birini_) _öl*dür*mek_ (tr): to kill (someone) --> (_birini birine) öldür*t*mek (caus)_: to make (someone) kill (someone) or to have (someone) killed (by someone).

(_bir şeyi_) _yıkmak_ (tr): to demolish (something) --> (_birine bir şeyi_) _yık*tır*mak_ (caus): to make (someone) demolish (something).

Now, since _kanamak_ (to bleed) is intransitive, _kana*t*mak_ is, _firstly,_  transitive, not causative. *Bu yarayı kanatmayın*: _Don't cause this wound to bleed_. The reason it seems like causative in this sentence is that English doesn't have a transitive verb for it (or I don't know one; I don't know if _bleed_ can be used as a transitive verb in the sentence either, as _don't bleed this wound_).

*Kanatmak* could be made causative like (_yarayı birine_) *_kanat*tır*mak_ (=to make [someone] cause [the wound] to bleed), but I don't know such a word has been used anytime anywhere.


----------



## Black4blue

_Yarayı birine kanatmak_ da doğru bir kullanım bence. Tıpkı _okutmak_ ya da _dinletmek_ gibi...
Ör: _Kimseye fikirlerimi dinletemedim._

Bir de soruyu cevaplarken bir şey fark etmiştim. Hani _gelmek-getirmek, gitmek-götürmek _oluyor ya, bunları okulda gösteriyorlar. Ama bunların dışında da var, mesela dün aklıma geldi: _görmek - gördürmek_ olmuyor _göstermek_ oluyor. Acaba daha var mıdır?


----------



## macrotis

Black4blue said:


> _Yarayı birine kanatmak_ da doğru bir kullanım bence. Tıpkı _okutmak_ ya da _dinletmek_ gibi...
> Ör: _Kimseye fikirlerimi dinletemedim._



Tabii ki olabilir. Dil konusunda kesin konuşmak zordur. Özellikle dilimiz çok esnektir, bu da kimi zaman muğlaklığa yol açar. Bu sebepten "kanatmak *kesinlikle* geçişli fiildir" de*me*dim, "*öncelikle* geçişli fiildir" dedim.

Mesela bir anne çocuğuna hitaben şöyle bir cümle kurabilir: _Git de yaranı doktora kanat_. Bana her ne kadar anormal gelse de (çünkü normalde şöyle deriz: _git de doktor yaranı kanatsın_) cümleyi anlarız ve yadırgamayız.

Verdiğiniz örneklerin duruma tam uyduğundan emin değilim. Şöyle demiştim: "O ekler geçişsiz fiili geçişli, geçişli fiili de ettirgen yapar." *Okumak* ve *dinlemek* geçişli fiillerdir (_kitabı_ okumak, _hatibi_ dinlemek), o eklerle ettirgen olmaları normal.



> Bir de soruyu cevaplarken bir şey fark etmiştim. Hani _gelmek-getirmek, gitmek-götürmek _oluyor ya, bunları okulda gösteriyorlar. Ama bunların dışında da var, mesela dün aklıma geldi: _görmek - gördürmek_ olmuyor _göstermek_ oluyor. Acaba daha var mıdır?


İyi bulmuşsunuz. Bence Türk Filolojisi ya da Türk Dili ve Edebiyatı'nda okuyan herkesin böyle merakları olmalıydı. İnternette İngilizce için bulunan ilginçliklere bakıp bakıp çok gıpta hatta haset etmişliğim vardır.


----------



## Rallino

_"Türkçe tamamen düzenli bir dil"_ klişesine karşı bir kanıt daha. 
Myth Busted?


----------



## macrotis

Evet. Bu konuda bir başlık açsak mı? Türkçede düzensizlikler ya da kuralsız durumlar ya da neyse. Karşılaştıkça ekleriz, tartışırız. Belki zamanla zengin bir referans olur. (İlk üç örneği buluğuna göre Black4blue'nun açmasından yanayım.)


----------



## Black4blue

Olur, seve seve...  Aklımda bir ton var, hepsi için ayrı konu açıp gereksiz yer kaplamaktansa bu çok daha iyi bir fikir.
Bu arada haklısın Macrotis ben geçişliliği geçişsizliği hiç düşünmemiştim. Cevaplarken _geçişsizi geçişli yapan_ demişsin,_ oldurgan_ kelimesinin İngilizcesi yok mu?


----------



## Rallino

Sanırım İngilizcesi "Causative".


----------



## Black4blue

Causative ettirgen.


----------



## macrotis

Geçişsiz bir fiil yukarıda yazılan eklerle geçişli hale geldiğinde ona *oldurgan* deniyormuş. Sanırım birileri doğal geçişli ile yapay geçişliyi ayırt etmek istedi. Tureng *transitivised* demiş. (Az önce öğrendim.)

Dictionary.com:


> transitivise
> 
> verb
> make transitive; "adding 'out' to many verbs transitivizes them" [syn: transitivize] [ant: detransitivise]


----------

